# Disapointment !



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Well as you no, all the students are back @ colege, and some of my m8's from last year are back finishing there second half of there course. Keeping me updated, things arn't exactly going well since i left  The hole of the animal unit is being changed around, and the move isn't being handled well @ all, as the fish are all in buckets, no filtration, or heating, and a couple have died off, unsurprisingly  My favourite reps, wich i took care of dearly are also dieing  Ted, the fringe toad lizard has died, Saunders the ill beardie, has finally passed away, and Stinky the berber skink is on his way out aswell, as they didn't keep an eye on his temperatures :evil: , Also my little buddy Basil the rat has also died, think im due a visit, to sort some people out!  :evil:


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

frig me go give em a slap andy


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2005)

Sound to me like some people need a fooking good kick up the jacksy Andy.I think i know just the person to send in(Get my drift mate)  :twisted:


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

thats a disgrace, what sort of message is that teaching the students.... if these schools or collages can't keep the husbandry needed during the holidays then they shouldnt keep them in first place... and even if department moving should'nt effect animals well being if done right....i feel a soap box moment coming again....


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

stupid idiots they shouldnt ave them in the first place :evil:


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Thats shocking


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*What a shame :evil: im gonna keep my cool here or a few things i'll say i might get a good telling off for swearing to much lol*


*I'd be kicking back sides if i was you Andy put it that way!*


----------

